# Windows 7 nochmal auf zweite Festplatte installieren, wie?



## Mister Smith (3. September 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

Als erstes muß ich sagen, ein tolles Forum hier. Habe schon länger nach Antworten gesucht und viel interessantes gefunden was mir auch weiter geholfen hat, doch diesmal komme ich nicht mehr weiter ohne Eure Hilfe. 

Folgendes wollte ich machen. 

Ich habe in mienm Rechner zwei Festplatten á 500 GB. Auf der einen Festplatte ist natürlich Windows 7 (was leider aus irgendeinem Grund nicht richtig funktioniert) die andere Festplatte ist in zwei Partitionen unterteilt und völlig leer. Ich habe in Computerbild gelesen daß Microsoft so kulant sein soll, daß man das Windows 7 auf zwei Rechnern installiert haben kann. Nun wollte ich das gleiche Windows 64bit auf der zweiten Festplatte installieren damit wenn mir das erste Windows platt geht ich noch das frisch installierte Windows habe und somit auf die Daten auf der anderen Partitionen der ersten Festplatte zugreifen kann. Das erste Windows ist ganz alleine nur mit der Software auf eigener Partition. 

Frage ist jetzt. 

1. Wie suche ich mir die Festplatte aus woruaf ich das zeite Windows installieren kann, ohne das der Rechner mir das jetzt vorhandene Windows7 überschreibt?

2. Wird das zeite Windows in den Boot-Manager" automatisch reingesetzt, damit ich mir beim PC-Start die Windowsversionen aussuchen kann. (Ok, etwas blöd ausgedrückt, da diesmal 2mal Windows 7 zur Auswahl steht.) Aber ich hoffe daß Ihr wisst was ich mien. Manche Leute haben XP und Vista geleichzeitig drauf und können sich dann aussuchen womit die booten möchten. 

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus für eure Mühe!!!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## ghostadmin (3. September 2010)

Hi und willkommen im Forum 

Du kannst das zweite Win 7 ohne Probleme auf der anderen Platte installieren. Dazu musst du nur bei der Installation die zweite Platte auswählen. 
Und ja, das zweite OS wird dann automatisch hinzugefügt, heißt aber dann beides gleich, also solltest du dann bei einem den Namen im Bootmanager ändern.


----------



## Mister Smith (3. September 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du kannst das zweite Win 7 ohne Probleme auf der anderen Platte installieren.


 
 Das freut mich daß es doch funktioniert. 




ghostadmin schrieb:


> das zweite OS wird dann automatisch hinzugefügt



Was ist ein OS?




ghostadmin schrieb:


> also solltest du dann bei einem den Namen im Bootmanager ändern.



Wie macht man das?


Sorry wen ich so dämmlich frage, aber ich bin gerade dabei mich mit dem "tieferem" Computerwissen auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. September 2010)

OS = Operating System oder Betriebssystem 

Das kannst du wenn es geklappt hat mit dem Tool EasyBCD ändern.


----------



## Mister Smith (3. September 2010)

Als erstes danke für die Informationen, 

könntest Du mir evtl. einemal aufschreiben wie ich dann vorzugen habe. Sowas sie Schritt für Schritt Anleitung beim installieren des zweiten OS. Ich meine nicht wie man Win. selbst installiert, sondern was ich genau und wo vorher eingeben muß damit das zweite Windows umbenannt wird. Z.B. Windows Nr.2 oder soetwas und auf der zweiten Festplatte installiert wird.

Ich weiß ich verlange hier viel aber davon habe ich leider nicht viel Ahnung.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. September 2010)

Das musst du dann machen wenn das zweite Windows installiert ist. 
Ich habe das Tool jetzt nicht installiert, also kann ich dir leider nicht sagen wie man da genau vorgeht, aber erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst


----------



## Mister Smith (3. September 2010)

Mal angenommen ich tue die Win7 DVD ins Laufwerk und starte den PC neu. Somit fängt dieser mit der sofortigen Installation an. Und genau da hört mein Wissen auf. Wie sage ich dem PC, das ich das Win7 auf der zweiten Platte haben will und er mir die schon installierte Win7 nicht auf der ersten Platte überschreibt?


----------



## mattinator (3. September 2010)

Dei Windows 7  Installation fragt an den Stellen nach, wo es nicht eindeutig ist. Da alles in deutsch ist, sollte es nicht so schwer sein, bei den Fragen die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## Mister Smith (3. September 2010)

sorry, aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof

Das Win7 was jetzt auf der ersten Platte ist, habe ich selbst installiert. Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit mir die Festplatte für die Installation auszusuchen. Wie und wo soll ich dann auswählen wo ich dann das zweite Win7 installieren kann?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. September 2010)

Klar hast du ne Möglichkeit die Festplatte und die Partition auszuwählen.^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. September 2010)

Ach jaaa
es gibt nee anleitung von computer (ein)bild(ung)
ich halte von dieser zeitung wenig,gibt aber manchmal gute tipps für neulinge.
Windows 7: So installieren Sie das Betriebssystem - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## mattinator (3. September 2010)

@Mister Smith

Noch nachträglich willkommen im Forum, hatte ich gar nicht gemerkt. Wenn Du wirklich etwas dazulernen willst, solltest Du Dich erstmal mit den Funktionsprinzipien des Computers und einigen Begriffen vertraut machen (z.B. Boot, Partition, Filesystem).


----------



## Mister Smith (4. September 2010)

und wie?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. September 2010)

Die begriffe von der webseite merken.
zur anleitung bei Computer Bild,erstens DVD einlegen.
Der rest steht auf der webseite

www.PCGH.de 
sowas Nennt sich Link,sollte eigendlich farblich anderer text sein.Hier ist das so.
Draufdrücken, dann wirste weitergeleitet auf einer anderen Webseite.da kannste Lesen.

Nach der installation ist es wichtig ,die treiber des rechners zu installieren,zu finden auf der Mainboard cd,bei OEM PC (ALIDI PC,Lidli PC,Medion PC,one PC HP PC,Fujitsu PC. alles OEM PC herrsteller mit angepassten mainboards wenig anschlüsse,bei meinen PC's sieht das anders aus) ist das die support CD.
Wichtig nach den Treibern kommt die sicherheit,man kannn kostenlos Virenscanner einsetzen ,aber man muss sich damit beschäftigen,ständig auf der hut sein,auf dauer nervst.

Danach die browser einstellen,dann sollte der Rechner internet fähig sein.


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2010)

O.k., z.B. so:


*LESEN *musst Du schon selbst erstmal
versuchen, zu verstehen
*dann* mgl. genau beschreiben, wass Du nicht verstehst
danach im Forum nachfragen
@byaliar

Man, hast Du noch eine Geduld um diese Zeit. Ich geh in's Bett.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. September 2010)

OH schon so spät

Gute nacht


----------



## Jacca (4. September 2010)

Mister Smith schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof
> 
> Das Win7 was jetzt auf der ersten Platte ist, habe ich selbst installiert. Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit mir die Festplatte für die Installation auszusuchen. Wie und wo soll ich dann auswählen wo ich dann das zweite Win7 installieren kann?


kauf dir ne konsole


----------



## Mister Smith (5. September 2010)

Danke Euch für eure Hilfe und die Links sowie das Tool um den Bootloader zu verändern. Habe das gleiche Windows7 auf der zweiten Festplatte installiert und vor dem booten fragt er mich mit welchm  Windows7 ich starten möchte. Ok, jetzt steht da Windows7 zweimal aber mit dem von Euch genannten Tool kann man das unter Win7 schon ändern. 

Hat dies jemand von Euch schon ausprobiert? Ist ne finale Version für Windows7.

Guckst Du hier: EasyBCD 2.0.2 – Tool zum Bearbeiten des Bootloader von Windows 7 | Dimido


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Ich dachte, du willst das alte Sieben System platt machen, weils nicht gur funktioniert?
wieso also nicht einfach von der DVD booten, die alte Sieben installation löschen und dann eine neue installieren?


----------



## Shark (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du willst das alte Sieben System platt machen, weils nicht gur funktioniert?
> wieso also nicht einfach von der DVD booten, die alte Sieben installation löschen und dann eine neue installieren?



er hatte geschrieben wenn sein erstes Win7 schlapp macht das er das zweite sozusagen gleich zur hand hat mit den daten die auf der anderen partition


----------



## Mister Smith (5. September 2010)

Nein, ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und dort sind jetzt zwei Festplatten. Auf der einen haben die mir schon Windows7 draufgespielt die andere Platte war leer. Irgendwie fing das Windows an zu zicken und funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. Somit habe ich mir gedacht, spiele das gleiche Windows nochmals auf die zweite Platte falls das erste irgendwann mal den Geist aufgibt und ich später vor der Neuinstallation dann bewahrt bin. Somit habe ich dann direkt Zugriff auf den Rechner und meine Daten.


----------

